# Stupid question about Medicare card, but have to ask



## kim7346 (Jul 31, 2020)

Have had Medicare Part A for a year, but just applied for Part B. I think I already know the answer to this, but have to ask ..... if accepted, I'll still have the same Medicare number that I have now, right? They'll just be adding Part B to it?


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 31, 2020)

You'll have the same number, but you'll get a new card that shows you have both A and B.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 31, 2020)

All of the above.


----------

